# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  dragon naturally speaking 11 professionelle

## zakaria spearfishing

bonjour tout le monde,

je suis entraine de dvelopper une application qui fait le traitement sur un texte; que je l rcuprer depuis un logiciel de reconnaissance vocale, mon problme est que j'arrive pas a trouver ou je peu trouver le fichier qui enregistre ces texte dans le logiciel dragon naturally speaking 11 professionnelle ?!!!


cordialement,
zak

----------

